# iZombie HOT Sauce for Party



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

For the "that ain't hot" guy at your next zombie party... here's a uniquely named hot sauce made from Carolina Reaper peppers. I imagine you'd need a milk bidet after consuming this stuff.

Thought I'd share.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

*milk bidet* hahahaha, yes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What's even funnier is the name of the company that carries it:

http://store.puckerbuttpeppercompany.com/products/izombie

:googly:


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

I sure love that hot sauce.


----------

